# Car Carrier Modern Express Abandoned In Bay Of Biscay



## surveychile

As per gcaptain.com

A Panamanian-flagged car carrier has been evacuated after a loss of stability incident in the Bay of Biscay.

Spain’s search and rescue agency Salvamento Maritimo responded Tuesday afternoon following a distress call from the roll-on/roll-off car carrier Modern Express located 148 miles off Cape Ortegal.

All 22 crew members of the ship were evacuated by two Spanish helicopters. Sixteen crew members have been brought to La Coruña airport in northwestern Spain. Another 6 crew were transferred to Celeiro in Portugal. All are in good condition.

The vessel was listing by about 40 degrees, with winds on scene reported to be Force 8 with heavy seas, according to Salvamento Maritimo.

The search and rescue was being coordinated by the Maritime Rescue Co-ordination Centre (MRCC) in Falmouth in the United Kingdom, with help from National Coordination Centre (Madrid). The vessel is believed to have drifted into France’s search and rescue area. 

The 10,454 dwt Modern Express was built in 2001 and is 164 meters long. The vessel was sailing from the country of Gabon to Le Havre, France.

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## hawkey01

Interesting. I have just looked on the web and there is a short video of the vessel from a search and rescue aircraft. The audio sound is morse sending code groups, possible Navy/Air force, so someone still using morse!

Hawkey01


----------



## Mad Landsman

hawkey01 said:


> Interesting. I have just looked on the web and there is a short video of the vessel from a search and rescue aircraft. The audio sound is morse sending code groups, possible Navy/Air force, so someone still using morse!
> 
> Hawkey01


Would that be 'auto' signal from a locator beacon?


----------



## trotterdotpom

Presumably someone still has to read it and write it down and even decipher it.

John T


----------



## 5036

A repeat of the Cougar Ace and Hoegh Osaka. Remarkably, they were all recovered to sail another day.


----------



## A.D.FROST

On the day they have just finished salvaging the BALTIC ACE


----------



## makko

These vessels certainly do seem to have a fault. They have auto ballast systems but this should be locked out when sailing. I for one have not read any of the inquiry reports into these incidents. I am happy the crew all got out OK, that is the main thing.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## James_C

I've never sailed in a car carrier, but I imagine one of the biggest problems they face is that if subject to a large angle of heel - for whatever reason - the risk and consequences of a cargo shift are severe.
That is, once everything piles up in one side of the ship there isn't much you can do, as ballast capacity will be limited and you can neither jettison the cargo or move it, as you don't have the equipment or manpower available.


----------



## 5036

James_C said:


> I've never sailed in a car carrier, but I imagine one of the biggest problems they face is that if subject to a large angle of heel - for whatever reason - the risk and consequences of a cargo shift are severe.
> That is, once everything piles up in one side of the ship there isn't much you can do, as ballast capacity will be limited and you can neither jettison the cargo or move it, as you don't have the equipment or manpower available.


Not to mention a lack of transverse bulkheads and the resulting exposure in stability and fire containment.


----------



## randcmackenzie

trotterdotpom said:


> Presumably someone still has to read it and write it down and even decipher it.
> 
> John T


I think it was fed in from elsewhere for authenticity - CQ CQ SOS


----------



## Gulpers

Not sure if this is the video Hawkey01 was referring to. (?HUH)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=PvX0VvcSlLo


----------



## hawkey01

Ray,

thanks for link. I should have done that at the time. 

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Day Sailor

The MAIB report on the Hoegh Osaka is due to be published in March. Let's hope it provides some information that will lead to the prevention of these incidents.
Although, in this case, we might find that the list was caused by cargo shifting in the severe weather rather than a ballasting problem.


----------



## litz

I keep going back to the mention of "lumber" as part of the load ... this being a ro-ro, I have to wonder if that was truck trailers loaded with lumber, and the possibility of the loading straps holding the lumber onto the trailers snapping ... and all that lumber cascading to one side of the deck.


----------



## NoR

Day Sailor said:


> "....................Although, in this case, we might find that the list was caused by cargo shifting in the severe weather rather than a ballasting problem.


Surely it is possible to secure vehicles so that they won't shift.


----------



## steamer659

According to what I have read, the vessel was loaded with mostly lumber... 3600 tons worth. Looks to be a former Hyundai Marine PCC, now running to West Africa. 

"Stability Problems" is the quoted cause. Likewise, I've heard that the Hoegh Osaka was a "Ballasting Problem"... My wife and I anxiously await that MAIB report.. 

I am currently two days off Land's End on a PCC- I am ALWAYS mindful of the list, rolling period, start of what seems like a parametric set of heeling. The
auto-heel on this ship is ALWAYS secured and heeling ballast moved through operator input only..


----------



## callpor

Day Sailor said:


> The MAIB report on the Hoegh Osaka is due to be published in March. Let's hope it provides some information that will lead to the prevention of these incidents.
> Although, in this case, we might find that the list was caused by cargo shifting in the severe weather rather than a ballasting problem.


These incidents will continue to occur. The design of these vessels is inherently unstable, as with any Ro-Ro, so their stability is totally reliant upon the operators (even if equipped with automated systems ). They are human and from time to time make mistakes which can be disasterous, or the cargo shifts.


----------



## litz

Wow ... this was during (failed) attempts to get a tow line on today ...

http://i1.wp.com/gcaptain.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/2016MBST041_004_011.jpg


----------



## surveychile

Regrettably a very bad idea from owners side to have loaded a pure car carrier ship with cargo not suitable for this type of vessel, clearly a bad decision which may influence in Underwriters at time of indemnify this occurrence.

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## steamer659

Yes Tomi, I kept thinking that if the lumber was improperly stowed and broke free, what a mess- wonder how they would load it? On maffi's? Flat rack? Or the old fashioned way? Probably on some form of rolling stock for ease of loading and discharging I would venture...

Unfortunate occurrence by any stretch of the imagination, what's the root cause though? Ballasting "mistake"? Cargo shift? Or a combination?


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER

nav said:


> Not to mention a lack of transverse bulkheads and the resulting exposure in stability and fire containment.


That comment went right over my head the first time I read it, but in retrospect, surely it is the lack of longitudinal bulkheads that allows the cargo to shift uncontrollably. I do remember the longitudinal shifting boards elaborately installed in the holds when loading grain on a general cargo carrier, with both midship longitudinal boards and stablisising wires to help hold the same in place. Vaguely remember them being referred to as ":bundling boards", although that opens up another subject altogether.


----------



## Banni

Good coverage on the BBC:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-35456682


----------



## woodend

She is now getting a bit too close to shore for comfort! Hope a tug can get a connection during daylight today. I assume there is a salvage crew aboard still?[=P]


----------



## Day Sailor

If she goes ashore half tide down in the weather window it might do them a favour if she sits herself upright. 
Next question, which safe haven do you reckon, Brest because they are in the French zone or Bilbao because they will be travelling away from the bad weather?


----------



## 5036

I got a report that the Smit guys have got her under tow, AIS tracks of all associated vessels heading West at 2 plus knots seems to confirm that.


----------



## woodend

Thanks for that Nav, sounds a bit more promising. Takes forever for news that isn't life threatening to filter through down here.


----------



## Day Sailor

On her way to Bilboa according to Gcaptain, due there tomorrow morning, weather permitting.


----------



## nickwilson89

*Modern Express*



steamer659 said:


> Yes Tomi, I kept thinking that if the lumber was improperly stowed and broke free, what a mess- wonder how they would load it? On maffi's? Flat rack? Or the old fashioned way? Probably on some form of rolling stock for ease of loading and discharging I would venture...
> 
> Unfortunate occurrence by any stretch of the imagination, what's the root cause though? Ballasting "mistake"? Cargo shift? Or a combination?



She appears from the video to be a run of the mill car carrier and therefore the spaces for the stowage of general cargo (e.g. packaged lumber), would be very limited. Assuming the cargo was loaded by trailer using the stern ramp at main deck level for access the most likely stowage areas would have been that deck with the next deck up raised to obtain maximum usable volume on the maindeck, and maybe the next deck above if there was sufficient headroom for the trailers and/or forklifts to operate. The decks below the main deck would normally be too low (and hard to access) for such equipment and likewise the topmost decks with headroom of under six feet. 

The fact she was carrying only 3,600 tonnes of cargo would support my idea that only the centre decks were used. These ships carry massive amounts of water ballast, around 6,000 tonnes or so, which I think would be more than enough to give the ship a decent GM. It therefore looks as if someone erred in changing the ballast quantities for some reason (improve GM?), but only time will tell..

Regarding the lashing used on car carries I hear from a very good source here on the West Coast that the cars on the 'Cougar Ace did not shift when she took on a massive list in the North Pacific. The unit weight of between 1.1 and ,1.4 tonnes is not that much and it seems can be held by the customary four patented nylon belt lashings even with lists of over 45 degrees,.

Nick


----------



## litz

That was my thought ... the wood was loaded on normal log-carrying truck trailers, and if lashing was done as is typical, those trailers are most likely still firmly attached to the deck.

The question I have is how well were the logs attached to the trailers ...

I supposed we'll all know soon.


----------



## Day Sailor

After being in a holding pattern about five miles off Bilbao I believe they may be preparing to take her into the harbour. I have just looked at the AIS and nearly every tug on the North coast is trying to get a piece of the action. Also there is a SAR helicopter on scene, maybe putting a mooring crew aboard. Time will tell.


----------



## callpor

The plot thickens? I've just picked up a report on Splash 24/7 that states that some of the timber onboard loaded as logs is apparently an illegal export from Gabon. All will be revealed in Bilbao.


----------



## Day Sailor

Oops! I wonder what the insurers will say about that?


----------



## nickwilson89

*re. Modern Express*



litz said:


> That was my thought ... the wood was loaded on normal log-carrying truck trailers, and if lashing was done as is typical, those trailers are most likely still firmly attached to the deck.
> 
> The question I have is how well were the logs attached to the trailers ...
> 
> I supposed we'll all know soon.


I know absolutely nothing of the exports of Gabon but know it is a poor country and I somehow doubt if the cargo (packaged lumber or raw logs), was shipped on trailers. If this had been the case I doubt if she could have lifted even 3,600 tonnes as everything would have been 'one high' thus blowing a lot of space on the main deck. I have worked on custom built Ro-Ros as a supercargo here on the west coast and never run across trailered lumber even to sophisticated ports, e.g. Japan/Europe. Finally the person who chartered a car carrier to load timber must have managed to negotiate a very low price because the cargo is so mismatched to the ship. Maybe done just to reposition her close to car exporting countries in Europe. Bad move! Nick


----------



## surveychile

The Ro/Ro Modern Express has succesfully entered Bilbao's inner harbour at 17:00 hours (local time) this evening. the ship was succesfully secured and docked, but she is still with heavy listing. 

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## woodend

So another marine saga comes to an end and the ship delivered by the salvage crew and tug.nJob well done!
Now it will be very interesting to see what actually initially caused the trouble. How was this talked about lumber loaded. It conjures up pictures of the old time 'log gangs' bull roping logs up the stern ramp.[=P]


----------



## Kaiser Bill

Out of curiosity why did all hands abandon her ? I'm thinking back to "Flying Enterprise". (Smoke)


----------



## Ron Stringer

Kaiser Bill said:


> Out of curiosity why did all hands abandon her ? I'm thinking back to "Flying Enterprise". (Smoke)


A ship that is mainly one big void, containing an unsecured cargo, almost on her beam ends in a Biscay storm? I can't think why anyone (other than someone with a major financial interest - salvagers or an under-insured owner, perhaps) who would have any reason to stay aboard. If I could get off safely, I certainly wouldn't want to risk my life unnecessarily by staying. 

Not many owners would be willing to risk their lives or businesses to save a crew member. There is a limit to 'loyalty'.


----------



## Varley

Kaiser Bill said:


> Out of curiosity why did all hands abandon her ? I'm thinking back to "Flying Enterprise". (Smoke)


Because they were near the Spanish coast and, aware of Prestige, took their opportunity whilst they could!


----------



## Day Sailor

Has any research or calculations been done to work out how stable this type of vessel is at 45deg? I am wondering if the deeper draught of the chine lowers the centre of gravity.


----------



## litz

Well, we have 3 pretty good examples of just how stable it is ... and the answer is apparently quite stable. And more than a bit water-tight @ that angle, too.

Rolls right over, and just stays there.


----------



## Varley

I am sure unwise attempts to right her with ballast could have made her unstable. She surely is 'tight'.


----------



## Day Sailor

Has it been confirmed that the list was caused by shifting cargo or is this still speculation?


----------



## LouisB

Day Sailor said:


> Has any research or calculations been done to work out how stable this type of vessel is at 45deg? I am wondering if the deeper draught of the chine lowers the centre of gravity.


To work out her stability would require the weight and stowage position of cargo carried - what ballast and which tanks were used and also how much fuel and in what tanks were used and service/settling tanks etc. Would also be nice to have her stability figures on sailing? Seems quite a 'beamy' vessel to still retain stability at that angle of list. (just my untutored understanding of it anyway)



LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## nickwilson89

*Modern Express*



LouisB said:


> To work out her stability would require the weight and stowage position of cargo carried - what ballast and which tanks were used and also how much fuel and in what tanks were used and service/settling tanks etc. Would also be nice to have her stability figures on sailing? Seems quite a 'beamy' vessel to still retain stability at that angle of list. (just my untutored understanding of it anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> LouisB. (Scribe)


I think it was more her enormous freeboard rather than her beam that kept her from capsizing. She would have to list about 80 degrees before her deck edge was awash, I would think.


----------



## Day Sailor

Latest news here: http://www.maritime-executive.com/article/listing-roro-modern-express-righted

"The cause of the severe list has not yet been released. However, local paper El Correo reports that the vessel will be returned to her owners, European Roro Lines, which will have to decide whether to unload the cargo early or to continue on with her intended journey.

Before departure, however, her systems will have to be checked for any damage due to the prolonged period of operation and tow at severe angles of list."

and I like this bit:

"European media suggest that Bilbao may not have had the legal option to refuse entry to the Express. Under European Commission rules, a port of refuge must accept a vessel in distress under most cir***stances: "unless it is considered dangerous, [the ship] cannot be rejected without inspection. The State receiving a request for a place of refuge may not refuse for purely commercial . . . financial or insurance [reasons].”

Regulations regarding ports of refuge have been strengthened in the E.U. several times since the well-known incidents of the tanker Erika in 1999 and the tanker Prestige in 2002. "


----------

